# Traveling to Daytona



## JRyno10 (Feb 3, 2014)

I'll be traveling to Daytona this weekend and was wondering if there are any public docks where I would be able to catch a snook. I'm coming down from destin to visit a friend and would love to give it a shot.


----------



## bryson (Jun 22, 2015)

I'm not sure how long you'll be there (or if a charter is even an option), but Capt. Eric Greenstein is around that area and he's got a pretty solid inshore game. Sorry I don't know much about the area other than that.


----------



## jlindsley (Nov 24, 2015)

The piers/public access by bridges would be your best bet. You'd be better off wading for redfish in mosquito lagoon.


----------

